# Aires or Municipals in Brittany with EHU in November



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Howdy folks

We have decided to end our long trip with a week or so in Brittany.

However with the darker nights and the fact that we don't want to travel too far Im looking for a couple of recommendations for either Aires or Municiples or CL type sites with EHU. Tomorrow we will be heading up towards La Roche Bernard, Vannes and Quiberon area. Then maybe a little further along the south coast but not far before cutting across to the north coast towards Dinan, Guildo and St Malo area.

I notice there are a few ACSI sites still open but don't want all singing and dancing just a field with a tap and EHU will do fine.

Very few of the Aires seem to have EHU. It would be nice to find a nice spot for a few days without having to worry about power!

As we don't normally use sites I suddenly find myself at a loss as to how to find them. I have all the Municiples in the sat nav but is there a definitive list with details of when they are open and how much they are?

Being tight when it comes to parking I don't obviously want to spend more than a tenner! (for a week 8O )

Thanks
Barry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There's an open-all-year municipal at Auray - (Le St Laurent).

I've not stopped there but it has been recommended as a basic, low cost municipal - with 10amp ehu.

47.66374 -3.10015


Just checked out Earth and it looks OK - even the sun is shining there. 

--------------



And there's another all year campsite a bit futher up the coast at Lorient (La Fontaine).

I haven't stayed there myself either but marked it as one of the few all year sites in that area.

47.70957 -3.39226


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Barry, the aire at Saint Pol de Leon has hook-up and I am pretty certain it is open all year. Overlooking the sea/harbour.

curlyboy

.....just checked on ccinfos and showing as open all year.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great thanks. I'll have a gander if I can't kick mrs d off the laptop!

Thanks


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'll do yer a week for a tenner Barry.
But I don't want any complaints about the weather and you might have to mow the lawns.

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Aires or Municiples in Brittany with EHU in November*

Almost Brittany- and on your route:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mont-saint-michel-aire-de-camping-car-campsite.html

and there are EHUs.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Aires or Municiples in Brittany with EHU in November*



raynipper said:


> I'll do yer a week for a tenner Barry.
> But I don't want any complaints about the weather and you might have to mow the lawns.
> 
> Ray.


Sounds good to me. At that rate we will come for the winter! 8O



Grizzly said:


> Almost Brittany- and on your route:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mont-saint-michel-aire-de-camping-car-campsite.html
> 
> ...


Is that the one in the village opposite the Hotel Verte? If so we have stayed there but did I hear it had closed?

Good spot. Hope its still open as we will stop off there on the way home.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Pity you don't want to go just a little further up the coast, the aire at Cameret-Sur-Mer is highlighted in the Aires book for good reason. Cliffs , beaches, war memorials ,port town, all within almost walking distance. Clean modern aire , elec, hard standing individual slots. can see it all clearly on google.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Gretchibald said:


> Pity you don't want to go just a little further up the coast, the aire at Cameret-Sur-Mer is highlighted in the Aires book for good reason. Cliffs , beaches, war memorials ,port town, all within almost walking distance. Clean modern aire , elec, hard standing individual slots. can see it all clearly on google.


Thanks but its too far out west really. Pity I cant find anything like it near Vannes. Tonyt those co-ordinates for Auray come up with an all singing and dancing site. Unless Im doing something wrong.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry,

Theres an aire close to Vannes, €12 per night inc electricity and I think it might be free wifi as well...

http://www.vannes-campingcarpark.com/formules-camping-car-park/

Haven't been myself but it looks ok if a little pricey. :lol:

Pete


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

We stayed here Dinard a year or so ago. It was open all year then. Great coast walks, near town.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Aires or Municiples in Brittany with EHU in November*



barryd said:


> Is that the one in the village opposite the Hotel Verte? If so we have stayed there but did I hear it had closed?
> 
> Good spot. Hope its still open as we will stop off there on the way home.


I hope it's not closed. I'd welcome an update if you stay there. It's a good aire and, at a time when they're tidying the area up then they ought to encourage the owners to stay open.

I've just found this- a new aire ?:

http://campingcar.ardevivre.fr/

(La Bidonniere)

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> Barry,
> 
> Theres an aire close to Vannes, €12 per night inc electricity and I think it might be free wifi as well...
> 
> ...


Perfect.

I dont know how I missed that as its on camping car infos. Must be losing my touch!  Agree its a little pricey but its ideal for Vannes and the coast on the bike.

Cheers
BD


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Aires or Municiples in Brittany with EHU in November*



Grizzly said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the one in the village opposite the Hotel Verte? If so we have stayed there but did I hear it had closed?
> ...


I think it might be you know. Just had a look on the camping car infos and I cant find it. Just a new one further south which seems to be either €12.50 or €25!

Thats a shame as it was cracking.

Thanks for the new link though

And thanks everyone for you help.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> I dont know how I missed that as its on camping car infos. Must be losing my touch!  Agree its a little pricey but its ideal for Vannes and the coast on the bike.


I saw it on cc-infos as well but it had the link to their website which gives alot more info.

If you do stay, do us a favour and put it in the database when you get back.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Aires or Municiples in Brittany with EHU in November*



barryd said:


> Thanks for the new link though
> 
> And thanks everyone for you help.


As you say; a real shame. However, the comments on the new aire at La Bidonniere look pretty good and it's about the same time to cycle to the Mount as from the other one ( well for us anyway !)

http://www.airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/2714-La+Bidonnière

G


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Aires in Brittany with EHU*

Hi again Barryd.

I don't know if it is of any use but i placed a blog last night. Showing some of the aires where we stayed while in Brittany, a few weeks before we met you.

PaulAnn wasfitonce


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again

Pete, when I
Get back and get
A free day I will
Have a stack of
New spots to add
To the db across Europe including a couple of PDF guides I'm working on.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry,
One of our favourite aires in southern Brittany is at Etel.It is adjacent to Camping Municipal de la Barre,and opposite the police station.It is open all year with a credit card barrier at 6.50€ per night.The electric points do not operate in season,but was assured last month that electricity would be on when the campsite closed.It is a short stroll down a track to a magnificent beach well known for its cockles.
It is in "All the Aires" book.

The other side of the estuary is Larmor-Plage.Right in the town and next to the beach is Camping Municipal Les Algues.Out of season you can go to the Mairie and collect a swipe pass for the barrier for 5€ per night which gives you unlimited electricity as well.Occasionally at a weekend they will have a fair on or flea market in the campsite and you then cannot stay those days.Also in the book,but no out of season info.

Helen


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Koppersbeat said:


> Hi Barry,
> One of our favourite aires in southern Brittany is at Etel.It is adjacent to Camping Municipal de la Barre,and opposite the police station.It is open all year with a credit card barrier at 6.50€ per night.The electric points do not operate in season,but was assured last month that electricity would be on when the campsite closed.It is a short stroll down a track to a magnificent beach well known for its cockles.
> It is in "All the Aires" book.
> 
> ...


Brilliant info. Thank you so much. I just fancy a few days without moving and havent been hooked up for a while so some great options.

Thanks again


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

La Roche Bernard has a nice aire attached to the municipal campsite.
Its down adjacent to the marina.
EHU and all campsite facilities and pleasant Irish/French manager.

Trouble is I'm damned if I can remember if its open all year or not.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Spacerunner. It is nice. I'm sat on it now! 

Sadly the site shut on the 15th oct and all the ehu points are off but I'm guessing that means it's free.

Will be off for a look around if the weather improves. Very showery today


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi folks

The new aire at vannes (IMO) looked a bit rubbish. Next to a road and just a Tarmac car park which if full wouldn't be pleasant and at €12 way too expensive just to charge up. You also had to mess on calling a parking company to get in. So we moved on five miles to the other side of arradon (kerran) to a wild spot from
Cc infos 47.61933 -2.84464 which is cracking and only us here. Biked back to Vannes which was a lovely place we thought. Nit quite Dinan but worth a look.

Going to do Locmariaquer and Carnac tomorrow and battery depending will either End up on Helens aire at Etel or on one we have seen at Erdeven Keravel at 47.61531 -3.15953. This is not the one in the book or the one that closed but it is on the cc infos site and looks great. Anyone been?

Etel is four miles from there so could check up on the bike to see if ehu is on before going there Sunday for a day or three.

Managed to stay dry and even had some sunshine. Oh and we lost Hank (the van). Went walking from the wild spot and couldn't find our way back and left sat nav In van!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't forget the 'U' boat pens at Lorient Barry. If your that way of course.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers ray. Lorient is about as far west as we will go this time before heading across to
The north coast to a couple of favourite spots.

Sounds right up my street that one.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry,
When we were at the Etel aire in September a very nice gent came along touting for business for his private aire in Erdeven.But we declined as it is inland and not near the town.I assume this is the one you have seen.
We like to walk the dog along the beach to the small town and fishing port,collecting a bucket full of cockles for tea on the way back.There is free Wifi at a nice cafe by the bakers with outdoor seating.

Do visit St Cado little island with a chapel that is nearby.

Carnac market day is Sunday,very busy,take the bike.

Locmariaquer does have free parking for motorhomes,in spite of what the book says,it is on a one way circuit with the sea on your right before you get to the campsite with the services,and then the village is further on from there.

If you want a cheap midday meal on a weekday there is a good one at the Kernours roundabout on the road north from Port Louis,crossroads on left D194.Just follow the lorries ! 11€ for 4 courses with wine or cider etc.

Helen


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Cheers ray. Lorient is about as far west as we will go this time before heading across to
> The north coast to a couple of favourite spots. Sounds right up my street that one.


The town was bombed into oblivion but the U boat pens are still in use by the French Navy.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brilliant Helen

Thanks again.

Love ww2 stuff ray so thanks


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Barry there is an excellent museum just south of Malestroit

www.resistance-bretonne.com

We went there for the 1st time this year and my husband was particularly impressed as he was curator of his Regimental Museum after he retired from the RMP.

We stay at the pretty aire no.4 in Malestroit which is by the canal lock.

Helen


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Koppersbeat said:


> Barry there is an excellent museum just south of Malestroit
> 
> www.resistance-bretonne.com
> 
> ...


Thanks again Helen.

Just arrived at Etel. Decided to go straight there as the battery was reading just 12.0v. Had to shower with the engine running!

You were right about the Aire. Its lovely. More like a large open municiple site rather than an Aire. I think we were supposed to go on place 11 but I couldnt find it so just parked down the bottom. The majority of vans are parked together up the top with the sea view but I would rather sacrifice that for SPACE! we have been away a long time! No doubt some jobs worth will tell me to move!

Brittany is missing a trick really with thin on the ground hookups and all the sites closed. Its as busy with motorhomes here as I have ever seen it with perhaps the exception of early August.

It could be to do with the holiday yesterday and people making a long weekend but we shall only see after tomorrow. Anyway I can relax a bit now.

Sorry I havent thanked everyone individually but there is no thanks button on mobile MHF. So thanks!!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Concarneau is a nice place to visit - walled town. There is a free Aire at the railway station which is in effect a car park but worth going just for the town.

On your way home try the Aire at La Maillerie Sur Seine nr Rouen where you can watch massive boats travelling up and down the river.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Worked our way down the coast to Carnac. Some great beaches on route and a heathy bit, a bit like Dartmoor where a dear being chased by a dog ran right in front of the bike!

Carnac was a bit of a dissapointment. It seems to be on of the places people and the guides rave about but not sure why.

Flipping frozen to death coming back and big storm heading this way according to Meteo France. We are going to have bets tonight as to how quick the sat dishes go down on the high up part of the Aire!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry mike. Forgot. The Aire at La Maillerie Sur Seine is one we have been to. Cracking place thanks.

Will probably end up there!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> Sorry mike. Forgot. The Aire at La Maillerie Sur Seine is one we have been to. Cracking place thanks.
> 
> Will probably end up there!


can't find that one in my book, do you have the co-ordinates?

Mind you back home now so don't need for a while  
Sue


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry,
Glad you made it to Etel.The so called numbers for the pitches don't exist,so no worry of being moved.We like the bottom right hand corner bit as you can spread out with awning and tables without being on top of anyone else.It will empty out after the weekend anyway.You obviously didn't have a problem with the barrier,I took a photo once of no less than 5 French people trying to figure out how to leave the site.

Helen


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Helen

We are in the bottom corner! 

Your right and that's what I thought. Everyone heads up to the top so we have (right now) loads of room.

Got in no problem but plenty seem to be struggling. I only paid
For 24 hrs though (just in case) but will almost definately stay longer. Do I just pay more on exit or
Go and get another ticket?

I do wonder if Brittany is ever quiet as everywhere is busy which is great. Feels like summer. Actually on the bike at 50mph it feels flipping Baltic after 5 miles.

Lazy Sunday morning followed by a long walk on the beach tomorrow I think


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Barry

sounds like the holiday is still going well  

don't forget you have a date with me before Christmas

I envy the way you two stay away for so long

7-8 weeks and I'm done 

Lovely log fire and home sweet home

Keep on enjoying

Aldra


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi,
Best get another ticket,but time it to run after your first one is ending.

I should hate to see you locked in !

We will be back there in March as we are over for our first service on the new van.Our dealer is Bonjour Caravaning just south of Rennes and this is the third new van we have bought from them,that is why we have explored this area a lot.

Helen


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I never break a date Aldra! 

Helen. What a great place to have your mh dealer! Great excuse to
Find problems with your van for another visit.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

suedew said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry mike. Forgot. The Aire at La Maillerie Sur Seine is one we have been to. Cracking place thanks.
> ...


Latitude : (Nord) 49.48444° Décimaux ou 49° 29â€² 3â€²â€² 
Longitude : (Est) 0.77333° Décimaux ou 0° 46â€² 23â€²â€²

Further details here - Department 76 (Seine Maritime)

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It blew a right hooley last night. Most of the vans left today so we moved to the top of the Aire. The views are stunning here. Very windy though but should blow the hangover away!

Forgot to get another ticket and the old one expired. Im guessing when we leave it will just charge us whats due. Hopefully!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Buy a baguette Barry.................................

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...d10|htmlws-main-bb|dl22|sec1_lnk2&pLid=229617

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We are still here at Etel. Thanks every so much Helen. This has been a superb little haven at the end of our trip. Will definitely move on tomorrow (probably). Mrs D thinks I'm turning soft though as I think we are heading to Helens other recommendation at Larmor Plage which is the out of season municipal with EHU! She thinks we should be wilding on some remote beach rather than living it up with all the mod cons of a campsite!

Only about four vans on the whole Aire this morning (about six now) and it's really relaxing. Plenty of long walks on the sands here. Endless in either direction (although it's a six mile round trip to the other side of the estuary by road!).

Brilliant value really at fiver a night inc services and EHU.

Few nice little towns nearby. We liked Auray down by the river.

Thanks again everyone.

Anyway here are some pics of our pitch, the beach and Auray.

Sunset behind the van



























Walking on the beach









Auray


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Barry,
Great photos,wish we were there.
We are actually very intrigued how you got to that pitch with a view ?!
The aire has always been as per the photo in All the Aires book with the top boundary being where the small hedge is in the picture,and actually not giving any view of the beach.Have they opened up the aire to include more of the campsite? Or did you get there through the now closed for the winter campsite itself ?

If you go to Larmor Plage there is an old girl with a small dog just inside the barrier on the right in a static van, she will keep an eye on your van whilst you go and get your electronic pass from the Marie which is near the church.
They will need identity and a security deposit for the pass.

Have fun,

Helen


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Koppersbeat said:


> Hi Barry,
> Great photos,wish we were there.
> We are actually very intrigued how you got to that pitch with a view ?!
> The aire has always been as per the photo in All the Aires book with the top boundary being where the small hedge is in the picture,and actually not giving any view of the beach.Have they opened up the aire to include more of the campsite? Or did you get there through the now closed for the winter campsite itself ?
> ...


I think they must have opened it up more Helen. There was the area down the bottom where we spent the first night then you can drive up to a level slightly higher and then the pitches right at the top including the huge one we were on next to the cross were open. As well as this beyond on the otherside of where we were a slightly lower section was also open. Everything beyond the back of our van and the beach was roped off so yes, basically the Aire at the moment appears to be half the municiple site.

Currently parked having lunch by the river at Hennebont and will be going to Larmor Plage next so your timing is perfect, will make sure we have ID. Had a good hike around Port Louis which was nice.

Weather has been superb today.


----------

